# PVC Mold?



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

We have been using pringle cans as molds but are starting to make more and are thinking of using PVC because we like the round shape. Have gotten mixed opinions on if we need to oil the pipe to get it out. Does anyone use PVC? What are experiences? Thanks!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Even oiling the pipe doesn't always work. Lining it is the best way to go. Try Uline for some bags on a roll to line


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

I use parchment paper to line mine and it works pretty well. Have to make sure there is no way for the soap to leak through and touch the pvc, though. So, I usually use 3 times more parchment paper than looks to be needed.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Very easy to line with shelf liner - the kind from Bed, Bath and Beyond or Costco - other places. There are end caps where you get the PVC, a circle of freezer paper on those does the trick. I will try to attach pictures - this is my friend's soap after I cut her off some of the liner to try. works great.


----------



## rfay (Apr 9, 2006)

WOW, Thanks Dandish for the great idea !
I use freezer paper to line mine and it works okay.... but I think your idea may work a little better, will have to give it a try.

Fay


----------



## MNfarmers (Jan 7, 2015)

I use PVC pipes for soap all the time. The thicker stuff (?Schedule 40), cut into about 18 inch lengths. Plastic wrap over one end wrapped in duct tape or sealing tape. Spray the inside with a Pam type cooking spray and pour the soap in. I wrap it in towels and let it sit overnight. Then the next day I throw the tubes in the freezer. When I have more time I pull the tubes out, let them sit about 20-30 min until they start to sweat. Then remove the plastic wrap and push the soap out. Sometimes if you lift the tube it slides out all on its own. After it has thawed the rest of the way I slice it and set it to cure.


----------

